

Challenge HN: Can you decrypt these messages? [pdf] - HelloBeautiful
http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/ufo/key_to_et_messages.pdf

======
revolvingcur
This document is available in higher fidelity, and with greater context, here:
<http://www.cufon.org/pdf/4_NSA_Tech_Journal_Articles.pdf>

They comprise an exercise in interpreting coded messages, and are not intended
to be interpreted as a genuine ET transmission.

------
mdink
Is this real or just an exercise? (sorry if that sounds stupid - you never
know what kind of shit gets posted here)

~~~
cookingrobot
It's an exercise. See revolvingcur's link:
<http://www.cufon.org/pdf/4_NSA_Tech_Journal_Articles.pdf>

------
portman
Meta-question: How do you include two different links (pdf/scribd) in the
submission URL?

~~~
covercash
scribd is a YC company. Any pdf submissions automatically get scribd.

Previous discussions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1124940>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=175378>

